# vhf radio testing



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

I was wondering how I can test my dsc on my vhf radio. If it is possible to test without having everyone show up.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe you can hail the coast guard on ch 16 and let them know you want to test it,, they will instruct you what to do.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

portable or on a boat? Easiest way I have found is to call a marina. Most all of them monitor 68 or 72, call them on the phone and ask what channel and then give them a call on the radio.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sequoiha said:


> I believe you can hail the coast guard on ch 16 and let them know you want to test it,, they will instruct you what to do.


Negetive kenny it's against the law to get radio checks on ch 16. It is a hailing and distress channel only. In the pensacola area ch 27 is an automated radio ck channel. Go to 27 ask for radio check and hear a recording of your voice requesting it. Different areas have other channels. I use it every time I get underway.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

cbigcarl said:


> I was wondering how I can test my dsc on my vhf radio. If it is possible to test without having everyone show up.


Global Maritime Distress & Safety System

VHF maritime channel 70 (156.525 MHz) is authorized exclusively for distress, safety and calling purposes using digital selective calling (DSC) techniques. No other uses are permitted.

Channel 70 is used to send distress alerts, safety announcements and for calling purposes under the Global Maritime Distress and Safety System (GMDSS). Many vessels are now equipped with DSC capability and are using channel 70 for this purpose. It is essential that this channel be protected.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I seem to remember something about the DSC can be tested for the first 5min of each hour, but I'd want to check that farther.

I call the local CG on a landline and talk to them. about it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I made a mistake (old age memory) it's channel 27 for automated radio checks.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

He is not looking for a basic can you hear me now check, he is looking for the distress button check. Looks like lastcast handled it for him.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Just never say radio Check. Say USCG this is "Make up a name". When they answer just say Rodger Out. 

You know it works. LOL!!!!


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll call the coast guard tomorrow


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

cbigcarl said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I'll call the coast guard tomorrow


Let us know the answer on how to test. Thanks.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you ever get an answer about testing DSC?


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Never mind


----------

